#   !! 1 7.7
,  -  . 

 ,     ? 
  ,  ? 
    ?

 , , .

----------


## moryaha

"." -         "V"

----------


## Naumov

**,       / ,     .

----------


## Lolly

.      /     ?

----------


## Naumov



----------

1.        ,    ( )  ,  ?
2.              ?   , ,      .

----------


## moryaha

,

----------

.  ,    ).  !)

----------

2- :              .      -    .    ,         26  20    70,    ,         ?      ?

----------


## Naumov

.   .

----------

). , ,    ).     ,        ,   .  ,           ...       ,      ,      ...    .     .,      - ,  ,   .

----------

:  58 ,     ,    24    .,  ,   , 2    ,               -       ,     ,    ,     .     -  15-20   .   ,     -   ,     2  .        ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   .     ,      .     - ,   .         ,   .      .      - .

----------


## Slastena

,   ... ... 
  ,      ...   -  ... 
     ...        (   ,       :Wink: ),    !!!

----------


## Naumov

-   .
p.s.         ,     .

----------


## Slastena

Naumov,    ...

----------


## Naumov

?
    4-  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72853
   -  .
   -  .    ?  .

----------


## Slastena

... ...      ??

----------

).    ).   ,?). 
1.    -      ,  .       .
2. Slastena -    ).      , ?)
3.,     -  .    :
... ,  ,
 ,   .
, ,    -
  ,     ...
  -   ,    ).     ,     ,    ).
      !)
,       , ,  -  , ?)

----------

-   ,       ,  ,        .        -    .    ).

----------


## Slastena

,      ,  Naumov         (   )... 
  ..       :Smilie:

----------

Slastena,     -   .     ,    ,  .     ,   ).      -     ).  ,        -   ,       ).     -    -  -      ,   !)      -   -    -  -     !)
             !)))
 !)

----------


## Slastena

...  :yes:

----------


## Naumov

*Slastena*,    ? . 9   (   ) -   2000    .             , ..        .
      .

----------

). 
   285  .  - 1:, .4.5.            20,  70   .    2-   .        (),              .
2-         ,     (  -  )   <>1.   -  ,     , ..<>1. 
 ,    2- ,    . !  ?

----------


## Dinchik

,        . .     .    .  ,   .  "  ..  - (  )" ,   (      )     .    .

----------

Dinchik, ,  !).          ?)

----------


## Dinchik

.       .    .  ,         .(  . )

----------

))). ,  ,    ))).      2  ,    ,     ,            -  -))).

----------

-     ,    ).     ).

----------

.  ,         ,    .   ,     -      (,  ,  .. ,  )       ?   2- ,  ,  ?

----------


## Octopus

**,       ,          -      .        .

----------

*Octopus*,      ,        ,  ..    .    2-  ,    ? 
      .     .-   1 ,   ,  , ,      ,       -   -    (20-70),     -   (26-70). - , , ).   ,   ,   ).
   ,  .    - 1  - , 01.03.05(!),     ,             ?      ,  ?        ..?    ?

----------

...     **    (  )...

                  "" -    <DK>...     -         ...        , ..   ( )    -   -   ...

,  ,  : "    . **?"
 -

----------

**,    !) ,      ""))).      ))).        "",    , "  "))).
     :    ,        , ,      .    ,                          -   ?
 :   ,    DK     ?)    ?)

----------

...   ""  ,  **...      ...

   -  -  infostart.ru
       7   ,

----------

!!!)   ).   :      ,   .     .     ?) , .--  ,   -   .   -    ?

----------

:Smilie:    ., ,       ,        ).    ).        ,   ).

----------


## Octopus

**, ,  .

----------

*Octopus*,    ).    -   , ,   -  .    .   /       03.12.08  21.04.09,  22.04.09  06.08.10  -     .31.03.09           " ( )"    01.04.09  21.04.09.    - .  ).          .      . :                 ,   .    , ,      ,      ,      .  ,    !)))

----------

...   ...   

  -       "" ,  <DK>

----------



----------

, **!)  285. 
 1- :
1. 31   -     01,02,03    1-21    " ( )".    :  2009 .
  -:
 :	

  20.1   70                                                               1 990,00
     :	

 ,              0,00
    	                    1 990,00
 :	

   	                                    0,00
   	                    1 990,00

    ,   1 392.96.

  ".   . ", .. .

 ,       -   ,     .

, 20.05.09       "   " .
  :
 :	

  20.1   70 	                                                          9 592.03
     :	

 ,     	0.00
    	                    9 592.03
 :	

   	                                      0.00
   	                    9 592.03

      31.05.09 ".  .  .  1,5 .",  
 :	

  20.1   70                                                               7 194.02
     :	

 ,     	0.00
    	                    7 194.02
 :	

   	                                      0.00
   	                    7 194.02

   3   .

   .  .

  ,   .

:


  2009 .							


	 , 		 		 , 		
         	1.00	0.00			1.00	7 194.02	
-  	1.00	0.00	0.00	0.00	1.00	7 194.02	0.00
  	1.00	9 592.03			0.00	0.00	
-  	1.00	9 592.03	0.00	0.00	0.00	0.00	0.00

 :		9 592.03		0.00		7 194.02	0.00

 ,   .  ,    ). ,   "  "     ,    .

----------

-   -   -     -  
  ( )  ?

----------

.   
 2-: 
)  -       06.04.09.
 :
 :	

  20.1   70                                                              25 390.00
     :	

 ,     	0.00
    	                  25 390.00
 :	

                                       	0.00
   	                  25 390.00

)     20.05.09  -  ,       .
 :
 :	

  20.1   70       	                                                359.70
     :	

 ,     	0.00
    	                      359.70
 :	

   	                                      0.00
   	                      359.70

:
    :							
  2009 .							


	 , 		 		 , 		
   	140.00	116 165.94			0.00	0.00	
-  	140.00	116 165.94	0.00	0.00	0.00	0.00	0.00

 :		116 165.94		0.00		0.00	0.00

..       .    .

,  :


  2009 .							


	 , 		 		 , 		
  ,          	1.00	359.70			0.00	0.00	
-  	1.00	359.70	0.00	0.00	0.00	0.00	0.00

 :		359.70		0.00		0.00	0.00

..          .

----------

.

----------

-

----------

- .

----------

.    ?

----------

?    ?  69.1 -  70?

----------

?  ).  ,    ).    - ).

----------

, ).  ,  ).

----------

...

       ?

----------

,         -       , .., ,   - ,     -   ..     ,   ?

----------

,    ,     ).    ,      ).

----------

?)      , ,        ).

----------

,    ,       ,    ...   .   ,     ).

----------

...

      ,    -    ( )

----------

...       :
http://www.vaicartana.narod.ru/zic.html

   ...

----------

- ,    .         ?      ,    - ,  ,         ..     .          ,   , -  -,     .       , .     . 
,          ,   -  .  ,          -      ).

----------

.

----------

**   :



    ( ) -           "   "    69.1<  >-70

----------

...     ,              ,    ,

----------

). Sorry).      -, ,          . , !)))   ,      ).    !)))  ,    !)

----------

,**!)    ,         ,   ,   -     ,  ,        "    "  ,    .
    ,     !)      !)    ,     !)))

----------

9  2005 . N 03-05-02-04/120




> ,          ,     ()       ,  ,         , :
> - ,       ,    ,        -,        ,     ,    ,         ,    ,     ;
> 
> - ,          (*  ,          ,   * ,           , **         , **  -        ,  ), * * .


    :         **

----------

:
   ...          / ,      ,       ,     _

You see?

----------

:yes:  Yes, I am!) Thanks, my dear teacher!)   , ,       ?).  !)))

----------

"",      
, /    ...

        1.5  -        **

----------

1.   ?
2.               :
           ,    ,  ..    ,    ,  ,  1.5.         2002 .
      ,    ,    -.
       ,       ....    :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------

,     ,                 , , ,   -  ?

----------

,       -

----------

. ,           ,  :

"  ,     ()       ,  ,         ",
       ,  .  . 
      ?

----------

..          ?

----------

! 
     . ,   -  ,  -  .

----------

,    .

----------

2007
// :

 (=0)  (<>0) 
				     = 1;
;

//    (          ..)...  ?

----------

))). ...))) 
    2-    ?)

----------

,  2-?)))

----------

...         ,       ,     ,   - ...

      = 1
     :

 .<>0 

*=1*  
						 =  + .;

...
 .<>0 

					 = ?( .>0,.,-1*.);

*=1*  
						 =  + .;

....
 .<>0 

					 = ?( .>0,.,-1*.);

*=1*  
						 =  + .;

----------

((=0)  (<>0))  (   )

----------

,  !)))  !)))   ,  ))).  ,     !!!)))

----------

,)))   ))).     ,    ))).   !)     ,  ).  !)))

----------

""  ...      (--) -    ...

----------

).        ..                ,     .   1- ?)

----------

,            ,    ) -    ,     -   ).

----------

-   ).

----------

-  ?         ...      ...        ...

   ,       ...           -   12       ...

       /,          /

----------

//090608+  
// (=0)  (<>0)  
=..(..);
 ((=0)  (<>0))  (.=1)   
//090608-
?)

----------

...
     -     ...   -  ...          ...

----------

: ,   - ,   - .
    ?

----------

).

----------

?)

----------

...       ?  -  12        

  ...      ,     :Smilie:

----------

,     ).     ).

----------

))).      -     ,  ).

----------

:
1. 
2.   
3. 
4. 
5.

----------

.

----------

).         ,     ).      -          ,  100  ,   ).

----------

-   , ,    ...

 ,     ,

----------

.     06.04.09  23.08.09.     -   .     ,    ,   "   ",  ,  ,  20- 70.

----------

,    ,     22  ,    ).

----------

22    2    ,     ))).
 :          .     2  -             .        .          ). 
                  ))).

----------

-?)

----------

,        ...      / -     "  ,   ** "...     :Smilie:

----------

,    -    12

----------

01.01.09!

----------

.

----------

).       ,      ,  .     ?    ?)

----------

12  -    ,   ,    ?

----------

...

   (   )?   ?  ?

----------

...  ...           12

----------

"  ").
,   1 -      ).

----------

, ).   ,    ).
, , ).    ).

----------

-  , ). ,        ).
,   ,   - !!!))) , ,               !))) 
   -   ?!)))

----------

).
,          -    !)))

----------

,    ).

----------

/     2007  :

...
	//   
		 = 0; //    
		 (=2)  (=20)  (=3)  (=30) 
			(,1,,,,,);

			//   ,         . 
			//         (   ,    ) 
			//     

			  = 1  .() 
				.();
				 .. = 1 
					 =  + .;
				;
			;
		;
		=?(=0,0,(/,5));

----------

,     /  12  ,   = 1

----------

,   ,    ,   ).
        -).
 , ,   ,        ( , ,      ))).

----------

- ,      ,  !)   -   ,  !)

----------

?
  ?     ?

----------

)

----------

...  :Smilie: 
,        ).
,   ,   - !!!))) , ,               !))) 
   -   ?!)))

----------

-   ?)

----------

.

----------

,   ,      ). ,          !)    -!)    !)

----------

22    - !

----------

3 !

----------

-    ...    ...

   <>,    :
** ,   ,    12       / -    ...

  ,       01.01.09 -     ...

       01.01.08        ... ,

----------

,      4  -,  ,  , /           ).

----------

).   .          .

----------

...

----------

,    ,   ).

----------

:
  ,   -  ,  /,   .  ,    /      .  ,      ,    ,      2   .  ,     4  .         ,   ,      - .   ,         2   ?

----------

...  -       ,    -     31  29...

  -     ,

----------

,  .  -  ,      -    ...

----------

-?     ...

----------

-     ?      5 ?    .

----------

2007

	//    ,                   

		 = ((,"",),1);
		 = ..();		
		 =  * ;	

		    = (/,2);
		 = (/,2);

		  = .. 
			    = ..();	

			    = ..();
		;	

		 =  * ;	 

		    =  (/,2);
		 =  (/,2);

----------

,   , ,   .

----------

,, ). , ,   ,     ,    ).  !)

----------

).  , ?   -    ?

----------

?

----------

...   -         /

----------

? ,     ,     ,   2   .          ... ,       ... ,  ).    !)

----------

!) )
   ). ---). !)     ,    -   -   ).     .     !)

----------

).      ,      ?   ).

----------

,**!  ,     -    *2007* **?

----------

..       2  5?

----------

?

----------

-.
,  . 
 :
1)     01.01.08.    01.01.08,   ,  -  01.01.09?
2)       2   01.01.09.  .         22.04.09  06.08.10    -   1.5    .          .   *  -  /   .   ?*.  ?   - ,       ,  12 . ?

----------

""   

 -   () ., , .47

----------

,       2008 .  , .
:        **  *. .  1.5*   29.05.09    22  30      .    -     ,      .     .     ?    -  , ?
   1.5       ?

----------

...        ...

76-,           6- ...       -,

----------

..   ).    ,     ?
   -     i,    ,    -,  ))).     ,   "  -   " ...)))

----------

:      ,     285,    ?

----------

-    ).    ,    2  ,  2-   . ,  ).

----------

285 ... 288

----------

).   22  ).           /?    *. .  1.5 *     ?
   ,   ,      -   -      "...  ...,  ...",         .    ?    ,         . ,   ., .   ,     ?

----------

**,      ,   ...   -    ...

      ...    -

----------

**,  ,     ,  , ,     ,           .   ,    ,      -   .  :    -              -     (25 )    .          ,  . ,  , ,   ,     ... , ,  ,  ...)

----------

,     ,     ,   , ,    ,      .

----------

112   ).

----------

,   ,    ,   .         -   ). , -  ))).      -, .,     .,      ).

----------

?      "",      ,            ...

  -      ...

----------

-  ,     -     ,   ,     -     ).      -       ...)
     1   ,  1 -    1   - ..,  ,  ,    ,    ))).  2- -   ).    ,  ,     ,  -   -,      ).   ).
**, ,  ,  ,  159-             , ?)       ).

----------

-      ,  ,   .

----------

?
 ?

       "" -     ... ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------

!)  -  -     - ).      ).     ).

----------

!)   (- ) -       !)

----------

...          ?

     -...  ...
    XIX    ?

----------

).    ?)

----------

,    ,    - ?!)))

----------

,    ,       ).

----------

, , -,    ,     ).

----------

,       ).          ).

----------

-    ).

----------

,     ).  ,      ,    ,    ,  ).

----------

